# I want to be with you, forever



## Seb_K

Hello!

How can I translate, "I want to be with you, forever."

Salamat!


----------



## sean de lier

Translation: "_Gusto kong makapiling ka magpakailanman_."

Grammatically acceptable, but a bit awkward. "_Gusto kitang makapiling magpakailanman_," is how would I say it. (I omitted translating the "I", as it is obvious that I am the one saying it.)


----------



## biankita

*Magpakailanman* seems too awkward to say as sean mentioned. If you say that in casual Filipino conversation, it would sound like it came from a telenovela - cheesy. Though, this is the translation for _forever._

You can also use _habang buhay_ to replace it.


----------



## sean de lier

biankita said:


> *Magpakailanman* seems too awkward to say as sean mentioned. If you say that in casual Filipino conversation, it would sound like it came from a telenovela - cheesy. Though, this is the translation for _forever._
> 
> You can also use _habang buhay_ to replace it.


Ah yes, you're right. My mind was incidentally thinking of telenovalas that time.

(Don't get the wrong impression of me, though... I'm not cheesy, and I am not into telenovelas.)


----------



## biankita

sean de lier said:


> Ah yes, you're right. My mind was incidentally thinking of telenovalas that time.
> 
> (Don't get the wrong impression of me, though... I'm not cheesy, and I am not into telenovelas.)


 

Yes, yes, I understand... that is the literal translation, right?


----------



## Qcumber

biankita said:


> *Magpakailanman* seems too awkward to say as sean mentioned. If you say that in casual Filipino conversation, it would sound like it came from a telenovela - cheesy. Though, this is the translation for _forever. _You can also use _habang buhay_ to replace it.


Do you mean they use words and phrases in Tagalog telenovelas that people do not use or are not able to use in everyday life?


----------



## Pinyot

Yes. Some of these words are old. They are comparable to old English words like yonder, doth, and thou. All of which are not used in everyday conversations.

A Tagalog word which isn't commonly used today is *pagpapatiwakal*. It means to commit suicide. The common Tagalog word used is _*pagpapakamatay*_.


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> Yes. Some of these words are old. They are comparable to old English words like yonder, doth, and thou. All of which are not used in everyday conversations.


Old English! The comparison is surprising, these Tagalog terms were used between WWI and WWII! Does time fly that fast in the Philippines?


----------



## biankita

Qcumber said:


> Do you mean they use words and phrases in Tagalog telenovelas that people do not use or are not able to use in everyday life?


 
Yes, it's true. I think they use it to be more dramatic. But no one in casual conversations would use them. If you used _mapagkailanman_ instead of _habang buhay_, you will considered "deep" -- and this is using the term loosely.

Honestly, _pagpapatiwakal_ is more used as a term for suicide than "separating oneself from society" --- hell... even I didn't know that.


----------



## biankita

Qcumber said:


> Old English! The comparison is surprising, these Tagalog terms were used between WWI and WWII! Does time fly that fast in the Philippines?


 
The words are not obsolete. They're just not widely used - opting for more simple words.


----------



## Seb_K

Haha! Alrighty, now I get what you guys mean. Well, cheesy is good; sometimes. 

;P


----------



## Seb_K

So, I can say it as "gusto kitang makapiling habang buhay" (?)


----------



## kios_01

Yeah. That makes sense.


----------



## mataripis

Ibig ko lagi kitang magkasama.


----------

